# 1996 Nissan Sentra Stock Radio Replacement



## kiranckv (Mar 17, 2005)

HI,
Actually I am new to this forum and yesterday while i tried to connect external MTX amp to drive my subs my 1996 Sentra, Stock system blew up. I have Acura Integra Stock System removed from my old car 1992 Acura Integra. the harness and terminals are totally different from Stock sentra and Acura. My question is,
Is there any way that i can set up my Acura Sotck system in place of my Sentra Stock system. Please help me out,
Thanks,


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe. You would have to know what wires did what function for each car, then rig up a harness yourself. That assumes neither car has a built in amp; if thats the case, all bets are off. Frankly, it sounds like a big headache for no good benefit.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

or you could just buy my stock nissan head unit.....PM me if your interested


----------

